# seat post clamp



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi I have to buy a clamp for my seat post, what is the size ..34.9??? I guess is the same size than my front dearilleur??


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Correct you can buy a Campy clamp for under $15 on Ebay.


----------



## modernist (Nov 7, 2005)

Don't assume the correct size. On my current 2010 CAAD9 the seat clamp is 31.8 while the front derailleur is 34.9 The seat tube flares from top to bottom.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

On what bike? I think that all the bikes listed in your signature use 31.8 seatpost clamps...


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

so on caad 9 bb30, you think is 34.9 or 31.8?? mine is 2009


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

31.8... Basically, if your Cannondale uses a 27.2mm seatpost, it uses a 31.8 clamp.


----------

